# 1965 GTO wiper linkage repair



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

I am restoring a '65 GTO and need some help on repairing the wiper linkage/transmission. The plastic ball retainer on the main joint failed and no longer holds the linkage ball. I ordered a "repair kit" off ebay, but came with no directions, and the seller won't get back to me. It comes with copper parts, and screws and nuts, but I don't see how it assembles and repairs the linkage. Anyone have any history on using these repair kits? thx!
Don


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

With that kit you need to drill out the factory rivets that retain the ball/joint.
Those are metal balls attached to the spline portion, hopefully not worn down and/or damaged.
Below is a '66 linkage but will apply to the '65 as well. 
You can buy the complete linkage if needed.


----------



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, but how do the new parts assemble? I drilled out the rivets and pulled out the broken plastic ball retainer. I can't see how these new parts assemble into the old parts.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

See Junior's "Picture 3" The 2 metal bits clamp over the ball so you can attach the linkage to the wiper arm base. If your ball is gone... ??? Time for replacement wiper transmission.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, but I have the same problem. I understand about clamping the two sides over the ball, but how do those two plates then attach to the arm? 

I have a broken plastic bushing, but haven’t been able to find one that works for a 67. It seems that if the bushings were available, you could just drill out the rivets, replace the bushing and rivet it back in. 

Has anyone done this repair, either using the referenced kit or some other way?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I answered my own question. The repair kit shown at the beginning of this thread is not for a 67 Gto. As near as I can see, it is for a 68 or an F body. 

Also, if you are reading this thread and are thinking about trying the Dorman bushing assortment (49447), don’t bother. They are all either too big or are not designed for a ball.

I am going to try to see if someone has a parts set and can get me one of the bushings.


----------

